# New Supercropping technique. clothes pins?



## doniawon (Dec 9, 2010)

View attachment 1318619Helro everybody.. by accident i think i have discovered a new way of SC. Although i havent researched to see if anyone is doing this already, I thought i would start a thread and post my pics tomorrow. ................. I have been simply putting clothes pins on the mainstalk under heavily pronounced budsites. THEY are blowing up.. Im doing this to some and not the others in a flood table so its a true side by side. Ill get a photo up tomorrow.


----------



## Dropastone (Dec 9, 2010)

I want to see this.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 9, 2010)

lol maybe i should tell no one.. ahahhaha no. its pretty sick


----------



## dangerouseknowledge (Dec 9, 2010)

so 2marow?


----------



## grobofotwanky (Dec 9, 2010)

I wanna see this also as I am a big fan of supercropping. btw....love the pinup avatar.


----------



## NONHater (Dec 9, 2010)

Love me a good side by side experiment! Who doesn't? Sounds interesting...


----------



## superbub52 (Dec 9, 2010)

this should be interesting imagine what will be discovered if this little wonder plant was legalized


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Dec 9, 2010)

Subbed, looking forward to pics...


----------



## doniawon (Dec 9, 2010)

dangerouseknowledge said:


> so 2marow?


yeah dude, ive been trying for nowish.. got the shots but im thinking unfortunately "2marow".. can't wait huh?. j/k


grobofotwanky said:


> I wanna see this also as I am a big fan of supercropping. btw....love the pinup avatar.


thanks for the avatar compliment. is that a paul reed smith?? nice gee tar. i shunned SC for the last few years but this urkel has the huge hollow stems perfect for pinchin on.. my clothes pins were holdin up my finishers by a leaf pinned to them lil' green bamboo stakes.. they kinda just ended up doin' there thing...............NONHater stay tuned friend. side by sides are the best.


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 9, 2010)

Im subbing up intrested to see this experiment


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 9, 2010)

Are you doing this when you get into flowering and if so how far into flowering I just started flowering almost two weeks ago so If its not too late I may want to try this out too


----------



## doniawon (Dec 9, 2010)

superbub52 said:


> this should be interesting imagine what will be discovered if this little wonder plant was legalized


Its legal here.. but yeah i hear ya


Hudsonvalley82 said:


> Subbed, looking forward to pics...


----------



## grobofotwanky (Dec 9, 2010)

Dunno if its a PRS. Just found the pic on google and liked it. I play a SG most of the time.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 9, 2010)

KronDonSmoker said:


> Are you doing this when you get into flowering and if so how far into flowering I just started flowering almost two weeks ago so If its not too late I may want to try this out too


I have just started doing this. Probably day 4 with the pins. My plants are 3 and a half weeks in flower(with the pins). My pics will show them. I have girls in all stages so ill probably throw up befores of first and second week bloomers as well as 4's and 5's.. ill update with afters. i dont normally like puttin pics on here but i feel this is a proved method..Maybe somethin with the spring tension. .


----------



## meezy4tw (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice, I wanna see this too.


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice man I cant wait to see how this looks I will definitely be tuned it


----------



## homebrewer (Dec 9, 2010)

This is not supercropping. SC'ing is like a low-stress way to top which diffuses the plant's energy to the lower branches until the 'pitched' stalk has healed. Sticking pins though your stems at your stage in flower is just stressing the plant. In general, SC'ing shouldn't be done past the 3rd week in flower because this is usually when the plant is done with it's stretch.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 9, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> This is not supercropping. SC'ing is like a low-stress way to top which diffuses the plant's energy to the lower branches until the 'pitched' stalk has healed. Sticking pins though your stems at your stage in flower is just stressing the plant. In general, SC'ing shouldn't be done past the 3rd week in flower because this is usually when the plant is done with it's stretch.


lol.. w/e. im not sticking pins through my stalks either.. i liked your dyna-gro thread.


----------



## NONHater (Dec 9, 2010)

Clothes Pins not pins lol


----------



## doniawon (Dec 9, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> This is not supercropping. SC'ing is like a low-stress way to top which diffuses the plant's energy to the lower branches until the 'pitched' stalk has healed. Sticking pins though your stems at your stage in flower is just stressing the plant. In general, SC'ing shouldn't be done past the 3rd week in flower because this is usually when the plant is done with it's stretch.


yeah HB if you thought i was doin the nail throught the stalk.. i feel the concern.. and i see this the same as pinching.. but with pinching i get a knuckle and with the clothes pins i get almost a constant swelling that looks like the stem ate a rat snake style.. long knuckle persay.


----------



## homebrewer (Dec 9, 2010)

doniawon said:


> yeah HB if you thought i was doin the nail throught the stalk.. i feel the concern.. and i see this the same as pinching.. but with pinching i get a knuckle and with the clothes pins i get almost a constant swelling that looks like the stem ate a rat snake style.. long knuckle persay.


 So does the branch with the pin through it slow in growth allowing side branches to even out the canopy?


----------



## doniawon (Dec 9, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> So does the branch with the pin through it slow in growth allowing side branches to even out the canopy?


Have you ever pinched your stalks??? It does the same thing but at a lighter, *constant, pressure. It just might be sending a healing hormone at a constant rate making it stronger??? like body building i guess. but without the recovery time.. I may try a few days on a few days off or maybe just move them around? and i think you mean to say the branch going through the pin?? im not piercing the plant at all.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 9, 2010)

As HB has suggested this is probably more suitable for use in the GROW stage, or before week 3 of bloom as with other pruining, suppercroping... I dont veg.


----------



## NONHater (Dec 10, 2010)

Clones........?


----------



## doniawon (Dec 10, 2010)

View attachment 1318625View attachment 1317393View attachment 1317392View attachment 1317390


----------



## doniawon (Dec 10, 2010)

I need another day. The way im doin things is a pain in the ass so im gonna get a new way. the plant on the right in the picture is the one thats had the clothes pins for the last 5 days. The plant on the left is an average plant from the table same strain same mom same everything. I lollypopped both but maybe a lil more on the left.. The pics im missing are of the developed buds at the top.. Right plant has huge pom-pom's and the left is ?, well not a huge pom-pom.. lol.. the stress is causing the bottoms to go crazy as well as the center cola. the plant on the left got a clothes pin today before the photo


----------



## NONHater (Dec 10, 2010)

Can you get a closer shot of the clothes pin and the area?


----------



## doniawon (Dec 10, 2010)

View attachment 1317778


NONHater said:


> Can you get a closer shot of the clothes pin and the area?


 Yeah i will..this was todays attempt. not very good. im getting a camera for early christmas.


----------



## spandy (Dec 11, 2010)

.........


----------



## doniawon (Dec 11, 2010)

spandy said:


> View attachment 1318217
> 
> .........


Yeah it works just try it.. lol fuck put a clothes pin on your plant and tell me what you think. SHAMWOW.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 11, 2010)

ok.. heres my proof .. table on the left got clothes pinned. the right table.. no clothespins. View attachment 1318718


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 11, 2010)

SO you just go right into 12/12 did i read that earlier in this post or am i just wicked stoned right now?


----------



## doniawon (Dec 11, 2010)

KronDonSmoker said:


> SO you just go right into 12/12 did i read that earlier in this post or am i just wicked stoned right now?


yeah i do. but that pic is a joke. the right table had only 1.5" rw cubes and clay pebbles.. the the left table is, 1.5" in 3" rw cubes and then in clay pebbles. with my flood cycles the little cubes didnt catch as well or maybe dried up in early development.. so i got a bunch of bonsai's.. I think i have to do a day by day pics to do this experiment properly.


----------



## Total Head (Dec 11, 2010)

this just gave me an idea of another way to lst. i initially misread the first post and thought you were using the clothespins to actually weigh down the branches like in lst. it never occured to me to tie weights before, so thanks for the idea even if you didn't mean to give it to me. and i think homebrewer is from someplace where they don't have clothespins lol. the pic does kind of look like you shoved something through the stem so i can see where he would be confused.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 11, 2010)

in his defense, i edited the first post with a picture so it showed what i was doing. and also they make a plant yo yo that is perfect for that.


----------



## spandy (Dec 11, 2010)

I just wanted more pics/proof was all, lol.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 11, 2010)

View attachment 1319467View attachment 1319466View attachment 1319464View attachment 1319463


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 11, 2010)

SO you put them on about 3 1/2 weeks into flowering, do you put it on daily or just every once and awhile?


----------



## doniawon (Dec 11, 2010)

KronDonSmoker said:


> SO you put them on about 3 1/2 weeks into flowering, do you put it on daily or just every once and awhile?


I just started doing this. I noticed the swell, and the plants dont seem to suffer one bit. One in paticular just had done great things, so i felt the need to experiment. These things are a nickle at the dime store, slap one on and tell me what you think. Ive been putting them on and leaving them in one spot for a couple days at a time, then moving them to another spot on the same plant.


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Dec 11, 2010)

doniawon said:


> I just started doing this. I noticed the swell, and the plants dont seem to suffer one bit. One in paticular just had done great things, so i felt the need to experiment. These things are a nickle at the dime store, slap one on and tell me what you think. Ive been putting them on and leaving them in one spot for a couple days at a time, then moving them to another spot on the same plant.


Nice next time im at walmart Im going to pick some up if i dont get them in time for this grow defiantely on the next. Keep us posted man Im intrested to see how it all turns out


----------



## alexonfire (Dec 11, 2010)

It will def pinch off as much nutrients going to that spot. Also I bet the sides will swell up


----------



## alexonfire (Dec 11, 2010)

I think im going to try this out as my next experiment, autoflower - topping vs clothes pinch. I will be starting this in february


----------



## doniawon (Dec 11, 2010)

KronDonSmoker said:


> Nice next time im at walmart Im going to pick some up if i dont get them in time for this grow defiantely on the next. Keep us posted man Im intrested to see how it all turns out


cool i will.. also i got babies that im going to clip on here in a week or so. I have these oblong bubbles starting everywhere and i can tell the buds are about to get swoll.. ill start a high p-k booster here in a couple weeks also. I cant wait . stay tuned.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 12, 2010)

View attachment 1321498View attachment 1321496View attachment 1321495View attachment 1321494


----------



## doniawon (Dec 12, 2010)

6 days with the clothes pins. same plant. my camera sucks.. seems to be working good, still.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Dec 12, 2010)

not that this has anything to do with supper-cropping but me and my boy did some experiment with magnets b4..u gotta get those big ass magnets that look like hockey pucks..take 2 and put em on both sides of ur trunk to the point that there almost moving towards eachother and creating magnetic waves..i noticed it made the plant we tried it on grow faster and stronger..and its easy and cant hurt to try..just spreading the word..try it out


----------



## doniawon (Dec 12, 2010)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> not that this has anything to do with supper-cropping but me and my boy did some experiment with magnets b4..u gotta get those big ass magnets that look like hockey pucks..take 2 and put em on both sides of ur trunk to the point that there almost moving towards eachother and creating magnetic waves..i noticed it made the plant we tried it on grow faster and stronger..and its easy and cant hurt to try..just spreading the word..try it out


wouldnt the magnets attracting cause a pinch. same principal i think.


----------



## LiKe~A~ByRd (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll try it!


----------



## Total Head (Dec 13, 2010)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> not that this has anything to do with supper-cropping but me and my boy did some experiment with magnets b4..u gotta get those big ass magnets that look like hockey pucks..take 2 and put em on both sides of ur trunk to the point that there almost moving towards eachother and creating magnetic waves..i noticed it made the plant we tried it on grow faster and stronger..and its easy and cant hurt to try..just spreading the word..try it out


that's interesting. do you mean you used the magnet's attraction to pinch the stem, or do you suspect messing with the magnetic field is what had the positive effect? i don't think i have an accurate visual picture.


----------



## jdizzle22 (Dec 13, 2010)

If magnet therapy doesn't do shit for humans I imagine it shouldn't do much for plants.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Dec 13, 2010)

jdizzle22 said:


> If magnet therapy doesn't do shit for humans I imagine it shouldn't do much for plants.


lol good perception if it doesnt help humans how can it help plants lol


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Dec 13, 2010)

Total Head said:


> that's interesting. do you mean you used the magnet's attraction to pinch the stem, or do you suspect messing with the magnetic field is what had the positive effect? i don't think i have an accurate visual picture.


i had 2 magnets and put em on opposite sides of eachother
the trunk of the plant was in the middle of the magnets, sending magnetic waves through the trunk.
if u set up the magnets right it should help make ur trunk stronger and its easy and simple
if anyone wants to try it i'd suggest 2plants of the same strain grown in same conditions and use the magnet thing on one of the plants and see what results u get


----------



## jdizzle22 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes I know my logic wasn't sound I'm just going with the idea that Magnet Therapy has no apparent effect on humans (negative or positive) because there isn't anything in them that responds to magnets much. Is there any reason to believe the concentration of magnetic matter is significant in Cannabis plants?

I'm not saying that magnets won't do anything, just that there isn't any credible evidence.
If anyone wants to attempt some comparison grows with/without magnets or side by side grows that would be sweet.
Try and to the extreme, take 2 clones from the same mother and give one a ton of magnets (as strong and as many as possible) and see if there is really any difference

PS: Has anyone done comparison/sidebyside grows with magnets and clones yet? Links to some kind of proof besides word of mouth would be nice. Anyone want to try getting some of those magnet/holographic therapy bracelets (which have nothing to support their legitimacy) and adorn their plant for science? Yes I am a critic of the use of magnets for manipulating living creatures and would rather be safe than sorry (although I doubt the magnets would do any real harm)

(if it really makes a huge difference it should be well known by now and backed by lab science)


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Dec 13, 2010)

jdizzle22 said:


> Yes I know my logic wasn't sound I'm just going with the idea that Magnet Therapy has no apparent effect on humans (negative or positive) because there isn't anything in them that responds to magnets much. Is there any reason to believe the concentration of magnetic matter is significant in Cannabis plants?
> 
> I'm not saying that magnets won't do anything, just that there isn't any credible evidence.
> If anyone wants to attempt some comparison grows with/without magnets or side by side grows that would be sweet.
> ...


well the only reason i did it was because i watched some video with scientists doing some lab tests with magnetic waves and plants, i dont remember if the video was about cannabis specifically but i figured what the hell i'll do my own little test and see if it works..and it seemed like it did..thats y i said if anyone reads this and try's it do a side by side and see for yourself..its not expensive or hard to do


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Dec 13, 2010)

jdizzle22 said:


> Yes I know my logic wasn't sound I'm just going with the idea that Magnet Therapy has no apparent effect on humans (negative or positive) because there isn't anything in them that responds to magnets much. Is there any reason to believe the concentration of magnetic matter is significant in Cannabis plants?
> 
> I'm not saying that magnets won't do anything, just that there isn't any credible evidence.
> If anyone wants to attempt some comparison grows with/without magnets or side by side grows that would be sweet.
> ...


where do u stand with Upping levels of THC?? ima a big UVB guy and i remember a few years back everybody would laugh at the thought of a little lizard light making ur buds produce higher levels of thc and cbn..not everybody but alot of people but now its backed up by science..i also do 24-72 hours of dark before harvest and 24hours before harvest i slam a thick ass nail through the trunk of my plant..i cant prove what it does but to me the darkness makes my bud a little bit stickier and the nail through the trunk i pretty much do for the same reason..all to their own


----------



## jdizzle22 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the UVB connection has been backed by science for more than a few years.

Nail in the trunk? I haven't seen anyone who thinks that is a good idea or any kind of picture proof

1-3 days of dark before harvest? That does seem to do good for some strains (only 'White' strains I've heard)


I am curious about this clothespin pressure thing, I hope for a side by side using clones from the same mother sometime.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Dec 13, 2010)

yea same here..i think it will only create enough pressure to do anything when the plants stems are small enough after they get big and strong then what?? jumper cables?? o shit i think i got a crazy experiment idea>>at the end of harvest do the nail thing i said but two nails and get a battery and jumper cables and try to jump start the plant lol i bet the thc levels go up lol naw jk


----------



## doniawon (Dec 13, 2010)

i have a cock ring that vibrates. im trying it out as we speak on a hindu skunk. pictures still to come.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Dec 13, 2010)

doniawon said:


> i have a cock ring that vibrates. im trying it out as we speak on a hindu skunk. pictures still to come.


haha u swear?? lol i bet it will help..its ganna up ur thc levels lol jk


----------



## doniawon (Dec 13, 2010)

its possible.. but i dont know how the magnets effect the xylem/phleum. also testing the french tickler.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 14, 2010)

View attachment 1323747View attachment 1323746View attachment 1323745View attachment 1323744


----------



## doniawon (Dec 14, 2010)

i am officially done trying to post pics and trying to side by side.. im just not getting the shots.. but i will stand by my intial theory and say that this is working. give it a shot, let me know what ya find out.


----------



## findme (Dec 14, 2010)

doniawon said:


> i am officially done trying to post pics and trying to side by side.. im just not getting the shots.. but i will stand by my intial theory and say that this is working. give it a shot, let me know what ya find out.


could you possibily post one.. weekly maybe? I believe the same thing as you do but im interested to really see the difference in like a week.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 14, 2010)

findme said:


> could you possibily post one.. weekly maybe? I believe the same thing as you do but im interested to really see the difference in like a week.


ill try yes.. and im seeing great results. View attachment 1324578these two looked exactly the same.. they are 14 days in flower. i am going to put two clips on one of them and try to post my weekly or daily updates...I actually put the clips on a couple days ago. so ill give it some time and try to update.


----------



## findme (Dec 14, 2010)

awesome. I'm here for the ride!!


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Dec 14, 2010)

doniawon said:


> its possible.. but i dont know how the magnets effect the xylem/phleum. also testing the french tickler.


lol yea i dont think so dude lol a cock ring..the vibration might be good for the plant but it wont up the thc levels lol i was jk..but all i know is the magnet made a bigger difference then a close pin..i tried it on a piece of shit plant that was in shock and all of a sudden when i tried the magnet thing it started growing faster and faster..coulda just came outta shoke but i've heard plants respond to magnetic waves so do ur own side by side a see for yourself


----------



## findme (Dec 14, 2010)

hmm.. I think I have proof supercropping/pinching works. 
I have been supercropping my grow and one thing I have noticed is that I have lower branches growing higher than the main cola branch ( if that makes sense). So it would seem that supercropping causes plants to take in more nutrients to grow taller ( especially the branches that aren't the main top). Basically, its as if I topped the plants except without topping of course.

for example, I have my og kush plant that I have been supercropping its entire life and I have the branches that I have pinched growing taller than the main. I didn't really understand it especially since all I did was pinch the plant. Normally, you would never have a side branch outdoing the main but if you pinch the side branches without touching the main, they will go taller than the main.

I have a camera so if you guys need some pics of what I am talking about let me know .


----------



## doniawon (Dec 14, 2010)

findme said:


> hmm.. I think I have proof supercropping/pinching works.
> I have been supercropping my grow and one thing I have noticed is that I have lower branches growing higher than the main cola branch ( if that makes sense). So it would seem that supercropping causes plants to take in more nutrients to grow taller ( especially the branches that aren't the main top). Basically, its as if I topped the plants except without topping of course.
> 
> for example, I have my og kush plant that I have been supercropping its entire life and I have the branches that I have pinched growing taller than the main. I didn't really understand it especially since all I did was pinch the plant. Normally, you would never have a side branch outdoing the main but if you pinch the side branches without touching the main, they will go taller than the main.
> ...


supercropping/pinching has been practiced for many years. it has already been proven in many books and in threads on every pot forum. this is just a constant "pinch". the pins seem to cause the right amount of pressure to send them into overdrive. the stems are gettings fatter and the so is everything else.


----------



## findme (Dec 14, 2010)

doniawon said:


> supercropping/pinching has been practiced for many years. it has already been proven in many books and in threads on every pot forum. this is just a constant "pinch". the pins seem to cause the right amount of pressure to send them into overdrive. the stems are gettings fatter and the so is everything else.


hmmm... sounds legit. constant pressure = overdrive would be sooo amazing. Another thing I noticed when I pinched was that the leaves did indeed get a lot bigger than non pinches stims. perhaps if the stems and leaves are getting bigger... possibly the bud is too!!! this is awesome!


----------



## doniawon (Dec 14, 2010)

findme said:


> hmmm... sounds legit. constant pressure = overdrive would be sooo amazing. Another thing I noticed when I pinched was that the leaves did indeed get a lot bigger than non pinches stims. perhaps if the stems and leaves are getting bigger... possibly the bud is too!!! this is awesome!


your camera could be the missing link. how do you feel about giving it a try and posting some pics or starting a new thread? .


----------



## doniawon (Jan 8, 2011)

View attachment 1370655View attachment 1370654View attachment 1370652two weeks to go. plant with stake suppercropped the other left alone. both have had same floods, nutes, light etc. same plants as pictured earlier in the thread. The clothespinned plant seems to be ripening a little faster? . but also seems to be a little heavier not to mention its got a nice popcorn nug growing out the base of the stalk.


----------



## doniawon (Jan 8, 2011)

View attachment 1370702View attachment 1370701 day one with the clips and then 5 or so weeks later. I am convinced that the clothes pins dont really do much damage, but im not so sure they improve growth rates. the buds seem a little denser on the pinned plant and it has way more red hair. sorry my pics suck but i tried. and some finished pics just fo shoView attachment 1370719


----------

